# La Marzocco portafilter



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Been contemplating a new portafilter for my Silvia and fancy the La Marzocco style one that Coffee Hit do for around £35. Contacted them but they have never tried one on a Silvia so don`t know if it fits straight out of the box.

Anyone here happen to know?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Found this. Let me know if it fixes your uneven pour. Might add it to my want list


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

That`s the same one as Coffee Hit do by the look of it so I reckon I will give it a go. The uneven pour seems to be a common problem with Rancilio PF`s


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Just had a long hard look at my Silvia PF - the problem is the spout assembly which is a most scruffy and squint piece of casting, the handle and main body are far superior pieces of work. Did think of trying to get the spout off but been there with a Gaggia one in the past and it ended in tears.

I have now looked at the Rancilio commercial PF which appears to have a much superior spout assembly which is adjustable, Drury sell these and I know it`ll fit 100%, essentially same money as the LM clone delivered. Hmm think i will go for that one.

Unless of course someone got an E61 PF going spare


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

DonRJ said:


> Unless of course someone got an E61 PF going spare


We have a near brand new Faema 58mm PF sat collecting dust at work, think they might notice it missing though









Sorry if you're repeating yourself, but what's the problem with the current one?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds like a good shout. Although I do like the idea of the bowed handle for tamping.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

David, I get a very uneven pour with the one I have due to the spout on the PF being so poorly made, to the extent for example that this morning no espresso came out of the left spout at all. The whole spout is at an angle so no amount of smoothing the internal channels made any difference.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Ahh, and it's one of those PFs that have the spouts welded to the main bit of the PF?

Those La Marzocco inclined PFs look pretty decent, and well designed.

So it's just a "cosmetic" thing, it's not a busted basket?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Rancilio Pro PF ordered from Drury, decided on that one due to uncertainty as to whether the La Marzocco fits without grinding the lugs.

Will turn the standard Silvia PF into a bootyless one when I can get a bit of machine shop time.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Let me know how the new one works out. I've taken to pulling a double shot into a measuring jug and then pouring half and half into my cups. This is far from ideal and usually ends up with some spillage.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Will do MonkeyH, It should be an improvement on the pour, no difference in the espresso, though I`m sure I could invent some ridiculous psychobabble to suggest that it is the best thing for the production of espresso coffee since the invention of the bacon buttie.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I now have a lovely Rancilio professional portafilter and the joys of an even pour as the spouts are level. There is a great additional bonus too, I have suffered the Rancilio shot glass shuffle for ages where the glasses start to wander gently across the drip tray during a pour as a consequence of the vibe pumps working. Now I find this is no problem as the spouts are longer and protrude below the shot glass lip consequently stopping them wandering off if I am inattentive.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I will definitely be investing in one of these. Did you have to adjust it or was the pour even straight away?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The machine is level and the new PF is level so sorted, one error on my part is that the spouts cannot be adjusted, the screw on the PF that I assumed was for that is in fact for a plate that covers the spouts, take it off and you then have naked spouts woooooo.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Another observation, those that have used a naked PF will know that you get a more generous crema compared to the standard PF, well I`m getting a similar result with the new Rancilio one, must be due to the much wider spout assembly. I have also taken off the spout cover, just for the look of it.


----------

